
Xilinx Announces Adaptive Compute Acceleration Platform (ACAP) - dmichulke
https://www.design-reuse.com/news/43742/xilinx-adaptive-compute-acceleration-platform-acap.html
======
dmichulke
TLDR;

> Everest is expected to achieve 20x performance improvement on deep neural
> networks compared to today’s latest 16nm Virtex VU9P FPGA

